
Ask HN: Would you apply to multiple jobs at the same time? - throwaway11112
What&#x27;s your strategy?
======
Jemaclus
I always do. Putting all your eggs in one basket is a recipe for disaster.
Worst case scenario, you book yourself a couple of interviews and waste your
time. Best case scenario, you get a couple of offers that you can leverage in
negotiations and end up with a job.

I typically apply to about 10-20 companies at a time, of which I eventually
narrow down to 3-4 onsite interviews. Hopefully, at least one of them makes me
an offer. If not, I start the process over. It generally works well for me,
though I've only gotten multiple offers one time...

The problem I run into with this strategy is that with tech interviews, they
often want me onsite for a full 8 hour day, and I can't take 3-4 days off in a
row at my current job... and I certainly can't do that two or three times. I
really despise the current trend of interviewing people for more than 2-3
hours in SV.

Anyway, it's something to keep in mind if you wind up applying at multiple
places at once.

------
JSeymourATL
Yes, it's perfectly acceptable and even expected that job-seekers will apply
to multiple jobs.

Linkedin Jobs has an efficient Easy Apply button.
>[http://www.prepary.com/linkedin-easy-
apply/](http://www.prepary.com/linkedin-easy-apply/)

------
SmellTheGlove
Of course. What's the case against doing so? Vacancies get a ton of applicants
and your resume might not even get looked at. If you're looking for something
new, apply to anything that interests you.

